# Horizontal Sheet Storage: Design Ideas?



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

I am about to start design work on a storage rack for sheet goods ( 4'x8' ). I'm thinking about building it out of engineered lumber ( maybe some Timberstrand or LVL product ) so the shelves are flat and will stay flat. Have any of you built such an animal before? Any ideas on the design?

Dave


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dave,

I haven't heard anything like this but you might want to look at Dadoo's shop post. He shows a picture of a plywood storage bin that fits under the lumber rack (provided the lumber rack sits at least 50" off the floor). I have the same thing in my shop. It is made out of 2x lumber for the base, pivots on hinges at the back and rolls out on casters, which are mounted on the front. A sheet of 1/2" plywood is cut at 45 degrees and used for the two sides. You can easily store up to 12 sheets of plywood in less than a foot of wall space with this system.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

I've tried several vertical storage methods for sheet goods over the years and find that the sheets always seem to warp on me. I want to eliminate as much of the warp as possible by storing the sheets horizontally. Idaho has a fairly dry climate and the plywood we get in does quite a bit of drying after we pick it up from the lumber yard.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanx for the "plug" Scott but what Dave is lookin' for is like what is at the Home Depot. They store their sheets on a metal rack. Ya gotta figure though, that their wood doesn't sit on the shelves for long Dave. My rack was built to allow me to park a car next to it. I have had 2 sheets of 3/4" cabinet grade stored in it for appx. 2 years and there was some warpage, but only about maybe 1/2" deviation. That easily pulled out when I built my last set of cabinets. I'm in upstate NY and experience a variety of weather. So your real question should be: "Just how fast am I gonna use this sheet stock?" If you plan on putting using it often, then I would just buy it when needed.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

I like to keep my sheet goods in "stock" so I have it whenever i need it. I can't count on our local lumber yards having usable material when I need it ( either it's out of stock or warped ). My supplier of "cabinet" grade plywood takes about 90 minutes for a round trip.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

look on my project page for my storage lift . im not sure if something like that will suit your needs but im not charging to look ! lol


----------



## tjc (Dec 2, 2009)

Dave,
We are a company located in Ohio that caters to the woodworking industry with racks tailor made for sheet goods. Check us out at http://www.edwardsstorage.com Hopefully we can help.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

How about an Table saw outfield table with storage below? If you have enough room in your shop (and a very nice shop it appears to be from the pics you've posted) you could load the sheets from the end opposite the table saw.

Frame it up with framing lumber or using a torsion box type construction. Use 1/2" MDF for the top and each shelf (assuming the framing) or 1/4" MDF is using torsion box. The reason I recommend MDF is that the sheets are 49" x 97" which gives you enough wiggle room to slip the sheets in and out.

Cover the sides and hand tools or jigs. Cover the top with laminate. Viola'!


----------

